# Too Funny: Banned(!) from PSF



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Anybody here use Pipe Smokers Forums?
http://pipesmokersforum.com

Mild mannered me just managed to get banned, basically for questioning a mod. The whole world is out to nanny-state puffers, and now the puffer-state is too!

Ah well: gives me more time to focus here, I s'pose...

I'd post the back-n-forth--for your amusement and/or judgment--but I can no longer access it...

Anyone else find things a bit... tense over there?


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been banned from more forums than I can count. Actually, counting...there are at least five forums where I was once a moderator and am now banned. 

Not all forums are ran professionally, and those that aren't are prone to amateur abuses of "power". I was banned from a forum once for saying that the infraction system was too weak, because it was cleared every week, and you needed something like 30 infractions to get to punishment. Apparently they took that as me being smartass and banned me straight off.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

_Maybe I shoulda read the tone set by their guidelines (or mebbe I shoulda read the guidelines!):
Forum Guidelines:_

----

[A]ll topics/posts shall be pipe related... Repeated posting of non-pipe related topics may result in a *RESTRICTION *of posting privileges.

All underage accounts will be *BANNED *immediately upon detection.

We will not tolerate rudeness, insulting posts, personal attacks or purposeless inflammatory posts. Our decision is *FINAL *in these matters.

Posts, comments, avatars, signatures, etc containing religious, racist, or political content in any form are *PROHIBITED *and may result in a *RESTRICTION *of posting privileges and/or BANNING.

Please refrain from posting meaningless threads, one word (or short) non-sense posts. Repeated posting of non-sense posts may result in a *RESTRICTION *of posting privileges.

Please do not bump posts unnecessarily. Your post/thread may be *DELETED *for unnecessary bumping.

Discussion of illegal activities is *NOT ALLOWED.*

We reserve the right to *REMOVE *offensive posts without notice.

Posts arguing about site policies are *NOT ALLOWED.*

Posts discussing moderator actions are also* NOT ALLOWED.*

You *CANNOT *post advertisements or notices for contests.

Any private message, whole or in part, posted in the forums will be *DELETED *and may result in a *RESTRICTION *of your posting privileges.

We also reserve the right to *BAN *anyone who willfully violates the forum rules.

We reserve the right to *REMOVE *any topics we deem inappropriate or disruptive to our community.

You *MAY NOT* make personal attacks on other users or staff members either in public forums or private messages.

Attempting to circumvent word filters may result in *RESTRICTION *of your posting privileges.

You *MAY NOT* advertise or promote other sites or their programs which may compete with PSF.

We reserve the right to *BAN *any member who violates our guidelines or disrupts our community.

We reserve the right to* TAKE ANY ACTIONS *we deem appropriate to ensure these forums are not disrupted or abused in *ANY *way.

--

Heck, mebbe I should read PUFF's rules?!

Hmm.. Hey: where ARE the Puff rules?!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I always ask for a member's personal email address after my second response to them on a forum. That way I can send my personal attacks directly to their home email address, which affords me a way to question their parentage and still retain my group membership. :bounce:

Yes, it helps to read the rules. You may not agree with them but it's their playground. I'm a regular poster at three sites and, quite frankly, I govern myself differently at each one.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Yes, it helps to read the rules. You may not agree with them but it's their playground. I'm a regular poster at three sites and, quite frankly, I govern myself differently at each one.


Experian is a harsh teacher...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

If I had a nickel for each forum I've been banned from since I started using them, I'd have 20 cents. lol

Not counting the times I would re-sign up for the same forums and get banned again. :/


I've grown up a lot since, though. Learned to bite my tongue. Most the forums I got banned from was as a teenager. I've since been able to stay in most forums and if I do get people up set at me, I can usually talk my way out of it, now.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Learned to bite my tongue.


May I call you Middleton's Cherry?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

dajones said:


> May I call you Middleton's Cherry?


By all means, sir! lol

I guess I have to extrapolate to my last post a bit, too! I didn't grow up too much, as I was just in a flame war on Facebook with a couple of guys.

Must of been because I smoked a cigar this morning and not a pipe. lol


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I read that forum and yes they are very old school I guess. Very little tolerance for anything. Lots of info though as may of the members have been around awhile and have seen much more than myself.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems like an older crew over there. Less likely to have the ability to laugh at themselves. 
Even if chronologically they're young, they seem take themselves so seriously. 

Like the beeradvocate forums.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I never knew they had so many rules.
I thought it was founded by folks who felt themselves
unfairly banned from Smokers Forums?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I use to stop by PSF about two or three times a month. All of a sudden, one day a few month ago, I was banned, with no explanation!

Obviously, I could not sign on to find out why I was banned. I guess that there getting so big (Not) that they don't need members who only visit a few times a month!!! :hmm:

The way I see it, it's their loss, not mine!!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Hermit said:


> I never knew they had so many rules.
> I thought it was founded by folks who felt themselves
> unfairly banned from Smokers Forums?


I don't think it was found by them. Just happened that the board popped up about the time of the latest big SF rift and many of them found a home there. IIRC, the board founder was/is a newbie smoker who had actually never even been an active forum member elsewhere.

The blatant use of foul language in type by some of the moderation staff is interesting to say the least considering some of their rules and that they should be setting an example for the board. I can talk like a sailor in real life and am not necessarily _offended_ per se, however it is a whole new level of ignorant looking to me when it's done repeatedly over and over seemingly just to amuse in type. Always seems like two different things to me. Anyway, I don't know what the exchange was about or how it went down to get the OP banned, but I sure didn't expect it to be a forum that senselessly banned people without a pretty good reason after watching how it is acceptable to act, do, and speak there even by the supposed leaders of the board. Maybe things aren't as they seemed though. I don't spend a lot of time there. Main reason is because I hate the forum software.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> All of a sudden, one day a few month ago, I was banned, with no explanation!


JohhnyFlake banned? How weird is that?


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Anyway, I don't know what the exchange was about or how it went down to get the OP banned, but I sure didn't expect it to be a forum that senselessly banned people without a pretty good reason after watching how it is acceptable to act, do, and speak there even by the supposed leaders of the board.
> 
> Main reason is because I hate the forum software.


Turns out I violated a number of rules. I had Obama in my avatar (political!); I posted "ooo-rah" in a response (one word!); and I posted a mod's response (*"conceder yourself warned. Am I clear?"*) in my sig (no quoting; no posting PMs; no hurting mod feelings in any way!). Oh, and I was foolish enough to explain my position via PM...

:mod:

Oh, yah: their software IS pretty wonky, no?

Also: Mr. Moo keeps winking at me! I find this kinda shivery--I mean OFFENSIVE!

Lastly: Hey, Look! My posts # 333... does that mean I'm only half a beast?


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

dajones said:


> Turns out I violated a number of rules. I had Obama in my avatar (political!); I posted "ooo-rah" in a response (one word!); and I posted a mod's response (*"conceder yourself warned. Am I clear?"*) in my sig (no quoting; no posting PMs; no hurting mod feelings in any way!). Oh, and I was foolish enough to explain my position via PM...
> 
> :mod:
> 
> ...


yes, but the beastiest half


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dajones said:


> Turns out I violated a number of rules. I had Obama in my avatar (political!); I posted "ooo-rah" in a response (one word!); and I posted a mod's response (*"conceder yourself warned. Am I clear?"*) in my sig (no quoting; no posting PMs; no hurting mod feelings in any way!). Oh, and I was foolish enough to explain my position via PM...
> 
> :mod:
> 
> ...


Replies within the quote. I saw the ooo-rah post and never thought much of it. Is this the first run in with them, or is this a straw that broke the camel's back event?


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Replies within the quote. I saw the ooo-rah post and never thought much of it. Is this the first run in with them, or is this a straw that broke the camel's back event?


First (well, second, but t'other was a while ago with a different mod--or, for you Kit Marlowe fans: "_But that was in a different country, and, besides, the wench is dead_"). Near as I can figger:
a) the partickler mod dinna appreciate my long-winded PM response
b) I tend to write, edit, edit, edit: so it could have appeared to him that I kept re-re-reposting my military joke that he didn't like.

The most ironic thing is that the last thing I got to PM was something like "a man cannot know his limits until they are exceeded."

Let us assume I exceeded them! :tongue1:

No worries: while it is indeed a source of good pipe info, I rarely found anything worth responding too (an artifact of their wonky software AND the clearly touchy mods).

Hey! You made me screw up my 333! Now I am 50.15% beast!

Oh: and I hear ya on violating their rules (ignorance is no excuse); not whining, just... amused by the whole thing. I'mma hafta add my old sig notes to here: "Off topic, post closed" and "conceder yourself warned..."


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Personally, this is the only pipe fourm I post to. I've visited the other ones and while I am sure it is filled with great BOTL, they never intrigued me enough to want to join.

Heck, I rarely, if ever, even venture into the other sections of puff.com and I smoke cigars, as well.

This is my favorite little internet community. It reminds me of a nice neighborhood. You have your older gentlemen who give wisdom to us younger guys. The younger guys are like the kids you hung out with in High School and then you have Mr. Moo, the guy who yells at us kids to get off his lawn. :rofl:


This is by far my favorite place to hang out. lol


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Sometimes I can keep my comments to myself, but I almost didn't.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Sometimes I can keep my comments to myself, but I almost didn't.


Aw, c'mon! Let this be a time of slippage!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Just in a mild, benevolent and clarifying spirit: please note that there are (at least) two (2) Pipe Smoker(s) Forums, aka PSF. Ironically, both were created to provide an easier and freer venue for pipe smokers posting online. Now at least one of them (guess which one) is run by the internet counterparts of condominium commandos, seeking validation for their existence. 

Don't worry about getting banned. One joins these forums for fun and the companionship of the pipe, when it stops being fun or companionable (is that even a word?), one should stop being a member anyway.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nothing personal, but it seems to me that someone who uses political avatars on nonpolitical boards is probably more likely to get banned than others. I mean, you automatically piss off half the people you meet...


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Nothing personal, but it seems to me that someone who uses political avatars on nonpolitical boards is probably more likely to get banned than others. I mean, you automatically piss off half the people you meet...


Taking that into acct, my avatar over there as you see below, which I would argue is neutral in politics (in that you can not necessarily discern any position) and tobacco-themed.

Oh, I also apparently violated their NO SPAM policy by mentioning the Puff.com Cigars for the Troops program (violates prohibition on mentioning another site AND mentioning a contest! Sheesh!)

Indeed, pretty much every post I made over there was a violation, however unintentional...

Oh, btw: not criticizing per se their ban (which is now, apparently, complete) -- I indeed violated their sandbox -- just pointing out the surprise (as I do not consider myself a troll or particularly disruptive). In any case--I have always felt much more comfy over here (and have long been impressed with the extent of puff knowledge, esp. given that this is likely primarily a 'gar site).

Okay: enuff puffery! It just struck me funny; dinna mean to make a whole falutin' thread about it (at least not one of this length)!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. I have never understood why some sites are so insecure (or at least those that run them) that mentioning another site is cause for alarm. But you sure see it a lot.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Did you just imply that other pipe forums exist??? That's a banning mister.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

dajones said:


> Taking that into acct, my avatar over there as you see below, which I would argue is neutral in politics (in that you can not necessarily discern any position) and tobacco-themed.
> 
> Oh, *I also apparently violated their NO SPAM policy by mentioning the Puff.com Cigars for the Troops program (violates prohibition on mentioning another site AND mentioning a contest! Sheesh!)*
> 
> ...


Not to chime in as I am not part of a pipe forum but Jon and the mods will ban your ass from here for mentioning other forums as well.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I really don't get the point of banning the mention of other forums... Seriously do the owners think that if they keep another forum from being mentioned that members will forever remain oblivious to it; seems rather silly to assume the average cigar/pipe smoker is that obtuse. Forums are supposed to be a community of like-minded individuals with a common passion for fine tobacco, doesn't it reason that the greater good of all forums could perhaps involve something relevant existing on a different forum from time to time.

P.S. - I can get filtering poopal out, as there is a valid reason for it, but filtering out the name of a mental institution... come on that's a little silly isn't it?
:deadhorse:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

dajones said:


> _Maybe I shoulda read the tone set by their guidelines (or mebbe I shoulda read the guidelines!):_
> _Forum Guidelines:_
> 
> ----
> ...


Geez...even G-d only had Ten Commandments!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> Geez...even G-d only had Ten Commandments!


Now that's funny! RG Bump coming.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dajones said:


> Taking that into acct, my avatar over there as you see below, which I would argue is neutral in politics (in that you can not necessarily discern any position) and tobacco-themed.


Actually, that's a pretty cool picture of the President IMO whatever your political leanings. I can't see why anyone except the anti-smoking crowd would object to it. I can see MarkC's point about your puff avator though, but one thing I like about the community on here is we seem to be able to get past the politics and focus on our passion for pipes!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I really don't get the point of banning the mention of other forums... Seriously do the owners think that if they keep another forum from being mentioned that members will forever remain oblivious to it; seems rather silly to assume the average cigar/pipe smoker is that obtuse. Forums are supposed to be a community of like-minded individuals with a common passion for fine tobacco, doesn't it reason that the greater good of all forums could perhaps involve something relevant existing on a different forum from time to time.
> 
> P.S. - I can get filtering poopal out, as there is a valid reason for it, *but filtering out the name of a mental institution... come on that's a little silly isn't it?*
> :deadhorse:


 Be careful bro, don't want to see your name in Pink next.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I really don't get the point of banning the mention of other forums... Seriously do the owners think that if they keep another forum from being mentioned that members will forever remain oblivious to it; seems rather silly to assume the average cigar/pipe smoker is that obtuse. Forums are supposed to be a community of like-minded individuals with a common passion for fine tobacco, doesn't it reason that the greater good of all forums could perhaps involve something relevant existing on a different forum from time to time.


Interesting point. I've wondered the same thing myself. Perhaps it helps to keep those in the dark who haven't mastered Google .


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

That's interesting, since they regularily trash Smokers Forums over there. :noidea:


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

That sucks that you got banned from PSF. I can't see those guys doing that without warning. Puff and PSF are my definate 2 favourite forums, BoB is pretty cool too! Each has a different atmosphere - you have to read people (hard to do on the Net) and try to relate to and respect their positions on things. As far as I know PSF has been funded out of pocket by the moderators so you have to respect that. It's a private club with rules like any other. 

If you like it there I would register a new account and PM the moderators a statement about misunderstanding, blah, blah, blah. Like here, guys just want to talk about pipe stuff and joke around a bit (without gettting sued or shut down).

Also the mods over there have updated their gui a bunch of times so could the bann have been unintentional -- lost information during an update or something?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I really don't get the point of banning the mention of other forums... Seriously do the owners think that if they keep another forum from being mentioned that members will forever remain oblivious to it; seems rather silly to assume the average cigar/pipe smoker is that obtuse. Forums are supposed to be a community of like-minded individuals with a common passion for fine tobacco, doesn't it reason that the greater good of all forums could perhaps involve something relevant existing on a different forum from time to time.


Pretty sure that has to do with money. They make money if you sign up for the forums or not, I think. Not a lot, but more members, more money and it does add up. Hence the ads on here that disable when you login or become a member. This way, even if you don't sign up they make money on how many times the ad replays.

If there was another site mentioned, that person may be more inclined to sign up for that site over another and this takes away from both the revenue they would make from the ad and or from that person signing up.

It really comes down to business. No one wants to lose money or advertise the other guys...at least for free, anyways.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

edit


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

scottw said:


> Not to chime in as I am not part of a pipe forum but Jon and the mods will ban your ass from here for mentioning other forums as well.





KetherInMalkuth said:


> I really don't get the point of banning the mention of other forums...
> 
> P.S. - I can get filtering poopal out, as there is a valid reason for it, but filtering out the name of a mental institution... come on that's a little silly isn't it?
> :deadhorse:


Just to clear up some misconceptions, I'm not aware of people getting banned for mentioning other sites. There is a rule here though that states "_Any and all commercial advertising is not allowed. This includes if you own a cigar type of site and promote it here - thats spam!"_. Unless you post in the Sales or Retailers forums, that's OK.

Also as far as filtering is concerned, the site you are discussing is filtered. The reason being that there's a history we've had dealing with members coming in here and intentionally "stirring the pot" with this name. Thus the reason for it being filtered.

Hope this clears things up a bit.

On topic...I think I still have an account over at SF, but I haven't logged on in awhile. I'll have to test it just out of curiosity.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> Just to clear up some misconceptions, I'm not aware of people getting banned for mentioning other sites..


This is good to know. I was kinda getting my ire up when it was stated that that was a practice at Puff. I'm glad to know it's not. That has always seemed beyond foolish to me. It's not like most all of us don't know about them anyway. To me, the forums who follow this practice would do better bringing their forum up to a level that the competition doesn't concern them so much. :tu


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

scottw said:


> Be careful bro, don't want to see your name in Pink next.


I very much hope not, and my intentions were not to anger or upset anyone, but rather to suggest (maybe poorly) that perhaps Puff should be above this, which, based on Blaylock's comments... it apparently is. This forum has been nothing short of great to me since my first day joining and I in no way wished to disparage it or the mods, as they all do a good job.

I'm also glad there is a specific reason for the word I referred to being filtered and not just a general attempt at keeping it from being posted. I'm not aware of the specific incident's he mentioned, though had I known I probably wouldn't have mentioned it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Geez...even G-d only had Ten Commandments!


:rockon:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> Just to clear up some misconceptions...There is a rule here though that states...


 (from Puff.com "Rules")

"...Political discussions are NOT allowed. End of discussion..."

Pretty clear rule. How a mod or owner would interpret dajones' incidental presidential images is not so clear. Not surprised he got banned and sorry it was brought up here.

Some forums are more tolerent of position-indicators than others. What's fair to say is, if you finger-poke the boss in the chest one time too many it is neither unpredictable nor amusing that, sooner or later, you will get your plow cleaned. There has always been a good tone and temperment here. It'll stay that way without dismissing other forums or politically passive-aggressive drive-bys - which is what this thread is.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

dajones said:


> Experian is a harsh teacher...


Actually, Experian is a credit reporting agency.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Before joining this esteemed band of BotL's, I belonged to another _heavily moderated_ forum.

Interesting thing about it. The moderator regularly banned and berated other members for being rude, condescending or otherwise inappropriate, and yet he himself would engage in online behavior that violated his own rules.

When I brought this appearance of imbalance in the moderating of the board to his attention in a private email exchange, he promptly invited me to join another board.

So I did!

I've never looked back.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Pipe Organist said:


> Before joining this esteemed band of BotL's, I belonged to another _heavily moderated_ forum.
> 
> Interesting thing about it. The moderator regularly banned and berated other members for being rude, condescending or otherwise inappropriate, and yet he himself would engage in online behavior that violated his own rules.
> 
> ...


Good move on your part, the only correct move when a moderator selfstyles him or herself as a "boss" and displays an appaling double standard and selective application/enforcement of the rules. That's what happens when forums are run by condo commandos. That's why I'm happy to be in forums like Puff.com. Long may it wave.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

This is the only online forum that I have ever been involved with. I was once thrown out of a drinking establishment. I found a much friendlier atmosphere a short stagger down the street, and never looked back.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> This is the only online forum that I have ever been involved with. I was once thrown out of a drinking establishment. I found a much friendlier atmosphere a short stagger down the street, and never looked back.


Ditto
Though I was never banned I have left quite a few on my own, what I find in the people who do wander and dual post hypocritical sweet on one board and bashing their home on the others. The world doesn't get simpler with age, ignoring parts of it is the only way.

Glad our Mod team are real BOTL and just like the rest of us. 

I really dislike snobs!!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Pipe Organist said:


> Before joining this esteemed band of BotL's, I belonged to another _heavily moderated_ forum.
> 
> Interesting thing about it. The moderator regularly banned and berated other members for being rude, condescending or otherwise inappropriate, and yet he himself would engage in online behavior that violated his own rules.
> 
> ...


Wow!! You too huh!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Pipe Organist said:


> Before joining this esteemed band of BotL's, I belonged to another _heavily moderated_ forum.
> 
> Interesting thing about it. The moderator regularly banned and berated other members for being rude, condescending or otherwise inappropriate, and yet he himself would engage in online behavior that violated his own rules.


I'd be shocked and appalled, but I know exactly which board you're speaking of, so that at least lets 'shocked' off the hook...


----------

